# Not a Yorkie!!!!



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

:frusty: Can't tell you how many times a day some one stops me and asks if our Maya is a Yorkie. She looks nothing like a Yorkie!!!! Then of course I get, Are you sure??? Sure looks like one to me. Any one else have this problem?? or what are other breeds that your Hav is constantly mistaken as??


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

People always ask if Brody is a Shih Tzu.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, no one even guesses at Kodi's breed unless they happen to know Havanese. (which happens infrequently, except at trials) Maybe it's because he's got a long coat?


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

we get a Shih Tzu a couple times a week, but the Yorkie daily. We are about to get a tee shirt made that says, I am not a Yorkie, but a lovable Hav!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Our girls have been called Shih Tzus, and Yogi, having the cottonier hair, has been called a poodle...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I get is that a shihtzu mix? or Lhasa-poo? or is that a malti-poo? everyone thinks she HAS to be a mix of some sort... LOL


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

I get Ewok.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

wynne said:


> :frusty: Can't tell you how many times a day some one stops me and asks if our Maya is a Yorkie. She looks nothing like a Yorkie!!!! Then of course I get, Are you sure??? Sure looks like one to me. Any one else have this problem?? or what are other breeds that your Hav is constantly mistaken as??


What color is Maya? Augie is a black and tan. As a puppy, we got the Yorkie thing too. After his hair got a bit longer, that ended.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've gotten Yorkie mix with Milo many times. The time he ran away and the vet tech found him, she thought he was a Yorkie mix. It's probably his coloring.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Divaskychick said:


> I get Ewok.


Haha, I get Teddy Bear


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli is white/cream so I get Maltese a lot. Although, usually people ask what kind of mix he is. Even when I say Havanese, which is uncommon for most folks, they ask what the name "combo" means, i.e. Morkie, etc...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Isn't teddy bear a mix of Shih Tzu and Bichon?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been asked if Abby is a Maltese since she's light colored. No one around here has even heard of a Havanese and then when you tell them they think it must be a mix!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

I got Shih Tzu from the receptionist at our vet. *rolls eyes*. Yet the checkout lady at Petsmart knew not only the breed name but that they come from Cuba! I haven't got yorkie yet. I probably will though because of Jellybean's color.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I got asked once if Cash was a hedgehog!!! (a 6 year old) ususally they think they are something-poo's. But then they always look after I tell them and say, "what amazing faces!" it really is our Neezers faces that make them look different than all the poo's out there. I have to admit last night I saw a shaved down dog with a big fluffy tail. and I asked if she was a havanese? it was maltese mix rescue! so I guess it goes both ways.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> I get is that a shihtzu mix? or Lhasa-poo? or is that a malti-poo? everyone thinks she HAS to be a mix of some sort... LOL


When I tell them Kodi is a Havanese, I do often get this look, followed by, "Is that a real BREED?!?!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I got asked once if Cash was a hedgehog!!! (a 6 year old) ususally they think they are something-poo's. But then they always look after I tell them and say, "what amazing faces!" it really is our Neezers faces that make them look different than all the poo's out there. I have to admit last night I saw a shaved down dog with a big fluffy tail. and I asked if she was a havanese? it was maltese mix rescue! so I guess it goes both ways.


Any dogs with puppy cuts, I don't even try to guess (unless it obviously has the give-away pushed-in Shih Tzu face!)... I just ask.


----------



## petersjj (May 8, 2011)

I get ****zu a lot. When I tell them Havanese nobody knows what that is-lol.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Isn't teddy bear a mix of Shih Tzu and Bichon?


Oh I guess 'Teddy Bear' is the name of a so-called designer dog, I didn't know that. What I meant was, everybody says that Ceylon looks like a teddy bear, the kind that kids tote around, except that he moves .


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I asked a couple last weekend if their dog was a Tibetan Terrier. He was a Bearded Collie. They were sweet about it, though!

Our neighbors have a Yorkie-bear, but they cannot tell me what all is in the mix. His face looks very Yorkie.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh....bearded collies are sooooo gorgeous....


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Divaskychick said:


> I get Ewok.


+1. all the time!


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

*I do too!!*



sprorchid said:


> +1. all the time!


I do too!! Diego is almost the exact same color as an Ewok...I was thinking about dressing him up as one for Halloween!!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya is regisitered a red brindle, but the only thing that is red on her is her ears. she is mostly tan and white but has a little black around the muzzle. Some day I might figure out how to post a pic of her.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I get ****zu and yorkie a lot too, I think it is because of his coloring. We also get the blank stare when we say he is a Havanese.... lol just like trying to tell someone my daughters name...


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Havanese are pretty popular in NYC so most people guess correctly or just ask and then say "I thought so". I get more annoyed that everyone refers to my little boy as "she" without asking his gender. I think they just associate a fluffy dog with being a girl...So much for the black harness and NY Jets leash. I thought that might tip people off....oh well.:frusty:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Cherin36 said:


> Havanese are pretty popular in NYC so most people guess correctly or just ask and then say "I thought so". I get more annoyed that everyone refers to my little boy as "she" without asking his gender. I think they just associate a fluffy dog with being a girl...So much for the black harness and NY Jets leash. I thought that might tip people off....oh well.:frusty:


People call Cey "she" as well, even after I've corrected them!

I should maybe turn him over and show them his belly. His little ahem, thingie is covered in long blackish fur, whereas the rest of his belly is very light colored - I bet they wouldn't forget then hehehehe! ound:


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

People usually just say "He's so cute, what kind of dog is that?" as he wiggles his whole behind in greeting


----------



## Sara N. (Mar 13, 2011)

*Gremlin*

From that 1980s movie but only the sweet ones that you don't feed after midnight....


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

heatherk said:


> People call Cey "she" as well, even after I've corrected them!
> 
> I should maybe turn him over and show them his belly. His little ahem, thingie is covered in long blackish fur, whereas the rest of his belly is very light colored - I bet they wouldn't forget then hehehehe! ound:


Yes, people have referred to Augie many times as 'she', even after being corrected. :frusty: We'll see if he still gets that after Finn has chewed the rest of his topknot off. Should happen any day now!

Finn looks very much like a boy to me, at this stage anyway. And he has the little black 'wicket', as we call it!  He is so rough and tumble looking, and he is going to be a big 'un!


----------



## crazymasons (Oct 18, 2010)

Divaskychick said:


> I get Ewok.


HA! I would say, "Yes, Yes he is. It costs a lot to get them shipped in from Endor, but they're worth it. Unless you make them angry, and then they try to eat you."


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

My ewok is from southern continent of Endor, it's a little warmer there so his coat isn't as thick as what you see in the movies, and he has smaller features than his northern cousins. they do all speak the same language though.

If he gets a littel cranky, I just show him the C3PO action figure and he worships me again.


----------

